# 2004 A6 2.7T S-Line vs. 2005 3.2



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

I am finding great examples of the 2004 in the $20-$22 range. The 2005 are in the $28k+ range.
Are they worth the extra money?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: 2004 A6 2.7T S-Line vs. 2005 3.2 (ryangambrill)*

if you buy the 2.7 buy an extended warranty. i like the 2.7t personally. if i were to buy 05+ i would be looking at a 4.2l. i thought the 3.2 was underpowered in the a6. its all in what you want to do with the car.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 2004 A6 2.7T S-Line vs. 2005 3.2 (Blue20thAE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue20thAE* »_i agree with a2lowvw...3.2 is underpowered in an A6 (they put that engine in the TT...think about it







)

No, they didn't. the one in the TT is the same engine as in the Golf R32, a 3.2 VR6. The Audi unit is a regular V6, while the VR6 is a narrow-angle unit.
I don't see how you can call the 3.2 underpowered though, as it has more power than a stock 2.7T. OTOH, I also know that you 'muricans are spoiled with your definitions of engine choices.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2004 A6 2.7T S-Line vs. 2005 3.2 (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_I also know that you 'muricans are spoiled with your definitions of engine choices.

Wha 'bout us canucks...








ppl are crying for euro Audi diesels that we're not allowed to purchase here, ppl think the 'peans are special


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 2004 A6 2.7T S-Line vs. 2005 3.2 (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_
Wha 'bout us canucks...









Bah, y'all just have a separate flag, and speak differently, eh?








Yeah, diesel powered cars... You say "an A6 3.2 is underpowered", the same people should be put behind the steeringwheel of an A6 1.9 TDI with only 110 hp, and an automatic (not even a Tip) on top of that. Then, you can talk about underpowered!


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2004 A6 2.7T S-Line vs. 2005 3.2 (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Bah, y'all just have a separate flag, and speak differently, eh?









Y'all's a 'murican tang... and our money is worth more, eh








Thank heavens for the 2.7T. Consider our friends in Cuba with the itty bitty 1.6 that shipped missing a Turbo!










_Modified by GLS-S4 at 1:05 PM 4/15/2008_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 2004 A6 2.7T S-Line vs. 2005 3.2 (GLS-S4)*

I didn't even know they had Audis in Cuba, I thought they were all about Ladas. A friend of mine has an A4 1.6, an Avant at that. I agree that it's pretty anemic. My mom has an A4 2.0-20V, I think it's ok on power for everyday driving, as is my brother's A6 1.8T.


----------

